# Bases de donnes > Sybase > Adaptive Server IQ >  Fonction d'agrgat LIST

## hittony

Bonjour,

Version 12.7



```
select list(SEX_LSEXE) from R_SEXE, dummy
```

a marche trs bien.



```
select list(SEX_LSEXE) from R_SEXE
```

ASA Error -1001030: Feature, aggregate 'list' at line 1, is not supported. 

Pourtant le syntax n'a rien  voir avec dummy...



> LIST( 
> [ALL | DISTINCT ] string-expression
> [, delimiter-string ]
> [ ORDER BY order-by-expression [ ASC | DESC ], ... ] )


 ::help::

----------

